# New Pictures w/ Canon 20D DSLR



## surewin (Jan 9, 2004)

Here are some shots my brother took of my car (Silver Grey E46) with it's new tint, and his new car, a Montego Blue 328i E90 6MT. Taken w/ Canon 20D w/ 24-70mm F/2.8 L lens.

I'm actually in the car in the top center picture.


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice shots! Great lookin cars..


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

ya. highlights are blown, DOF is shot to hell and the tilt adds nothing.

Otherwise, great shots.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice pics. 20D is a great camera... Congrats!

:thumbup:


----------



## surewin (Jan 9, 2004)

coontie said:


> ya. highlights are blown, DOF is shot to hell and the tilt adds nothing.
> 
> Otherwise, great shots.


Well we wanted the background to be overexposed so the focus would be on the cars alone. We actually waited for the sun to set enough so that it was only shining on the wall. I admit some of the pictures were over tilted (e90 picture), but I think it makes the picture more dynamic when it's slightly tilted (like in the rear shots). You have to explain how a bokeh effect shoots the DOF to hell.

Thanks for the comments, everyone.


----------



## trueX5 (Feb 3, 2007)

great pics, I especially like the 3rd one on the top row. Nice work.


----------



## saluki (May 13, 2007)

undien717 said:


> You have to explain how a bokeh effect shoots the DOF to hell.
> 
> Thanks for the comments, everyone.


Bokeh? In which shot? I sure don't see any.


----------



## surewin (Jan 9, 2004)

saluki said:


> Bokeh? In which shot? I sure don't see any.


The close up rear shots.


----------

